# Youth hunt pics ?



## lablover (Jan 27, 2014)

Exactly where the heck are they???
I expected tons of smiling faces and piles of ducks???


----------



## SuzanChaffin (Nov 26, 2013)

Here is a cute pic


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

Here is mine.


----------



## cootsrfun2shoot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Youth Day pics*

Heres my son's from yesterday. It was a great time.


----------



## dixieboy (Jul 26, 2013)

Glad to see the kids had a great time! From the pics it looks like they got into some good shooting. Great job!


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

A case of shells for 4 shooters made for big smiles and sore shoulders. The youth hunt is my favorite day of the season.


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

My twin boys and their friend.


----------



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

*My boy limited out!*

I don't waterfowl hunt, so when my 14 year old drew out for the "Metored Waterfowl" hunt which was held yesterday, we were both pretty excited. His mentor happened to be a DWR Conservation Officer, Wyatt! What a great guy!! He and two other DWR CO's took us out with another kid and his dad and the boys had a blast! Mine got his 7 duck limit and the other boy got 3. I was pleasantly surprised when mine only used a box and a half with this only being his second hunt ever. (First being dove a couple of weeks ago.) Thanks to everyone who helped out with getting these kids interested and showing them the ropes. I tried to upload some pics but apparently have to resize my photos. I will post them as soon as I can....

HunterDavid


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Good stuff, keep em coming!


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

My boy has came a long way on his shooting. Took him a bit to adjust from clays to birds as he was missing everything at first. Then he found his groove. 4 GWT, 2 gads, 1 malard before the sun crested over the mountain. We were back home and having breakfast by 8:30.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

Way to go everyone. I was very sad to have to miss it this year. It looks as though many found good success, and big grins!


----------



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

I was able to get work off and help take two brothers our for their first time! It was a lot of fun!! Not being in the marsh for two years made it a little tough for me, but I was still able to get some birds feet down for them! It was awesome!! :mrgreen:

Big thanks to Chuck Harsin and others for setting it all up!


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

AdamBrewer said:


> I was able to get work off and help take two brothers our for their first time! It was a lot of fun!! Not being in the marsh for two years made it a little tough for me, but I was still able to get some birds feet down for them! It was awesome!! :mrgreen:
> 
> Big thanks to Chuck Harsin and others for setting it all up!


That there is what we call a Boone and Crocket Mallard Hen!!! She had obviously been eating well.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Here is a couple from out hunt.



Maggie May hanging out with us again.




the rest of are group.


Gadwall doing her job.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Who was that amazingly handsome fellow in the front of the boat standing up with that kid?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> Who was that amazingly handsome fellow in the front of the boat standing up with that kid?


some crazy young buck Name LostLouisianian. I hope you guys had a good time and you kids had fun. Sorry the ducks did not do better for them.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

dkhntrdstn said:


> some crazy young buck Name LostLouisianian. I hope you guys had a good time and you kids had fun. Sorry the ducks did not do better for them.


We had an incredibly awesome time and Tanner had a blast, well about a box and half of blasts to be precise :shock: He talked about that hunt all afternoon and said it was his favorite hunt ever. Now he's asking when PawPaw is going to get a boat and motor for duck hunting...LOL

That was the most fun we've had duck hunting in a long time and as far as we were concerned the ducks were doing quite well. I got a chuckle inside every time those teal buzzed and those kids opened up on them. And it's going to be a long time before we stop telling tales of Jado living up the good life all over the south end of unit 2. It's always a special time when I can take my grandson out and let him learn and have fun. I remember those special times of going duck hunting with grandpa and just absolutely love taking my grandson out even if I don't pop a cap. We have a tradition that I started years back. My grandparents lived next door so when we would go hunting with grandpa we would sleep over at their home and well before we would get up, grandma would get up and cook bacon and egg sandwiches for us to take for breakfast into the blind. Then she would put some cookies in a plastic baggie and put a few Dr. Peppers in the food satchel as well. So when I started taking Tanner I renewed the tradition. For opening day me and my wife get up well before Tanner and cook bacon and egg sandwiches, put some cookies in a baggie and bring a few Dr. Peppers with us. I hope when I'm gone that my son will continue the tradition and then Tanner can continue it with his kids and grandkids. I like the whole experience, but of course with the young kids it's all about getting a duck or two. The look on his face holding his ducks is all that I need for a successful outing.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

What a great tradition to keep carrying on. Sound like you got some good kids there


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Well no pics but took three kids out. Ended up with 12 birds and a ton of fun and a good time for all. I think Santa will be delivering a few labs and shot guns this year


----------



## whitepd01 (Aug 26, 2014)

Here is my 8 year-old sons first duck hunt trophies. He shot 4 birds. 3 of them were flying. 1 teal was dumb enough to land in the decoys. My 14 year old shot 5 birds. And another kid with us shot 4 birds on his first hunt also.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

whitepd01 said:


> Here is my 8 year-old sons first duck hunt trophies. He shot 4 birds. 3 of them were flying. 1 teal was dumb enough to land in the decoys. My 14 year old shot 5 birds. And another kid with us shot 4 birds on his first hunt also.


Way to go, that is sure one big grin!!!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> We had an incredibly awesome time and Tanner had a blast, well about a box and half of blasts to be precise :shock: He talked about that hunt all afternoon and said it was his favorite hunt ever. Now he's asking when PawPaw is going to get a boat and motor for duck hunting...LOL
> 
> That was the most fun we've had duck hunting in a long time and as far as we were concerned the ducks were doing quite well. I got a chuckle inside every time those teal buzzed and those kids opened up on them. And it's going to be a long time before we stop telling tales of Jado living up the good life all over the south end of unit 2. It's always a special time when I can take my grandson out and let him learn and have fun. I remember those special times of going duck hunting with grandpa and just absolutely love taking my grandson out even if I don't pop a cap. We have a tradition that I started years back. My grandparents lived next door so when we would go hunting with grandpa we would sleep over at their home and well before we would get up, grandma would get up and cook bacon and egg sandwiches for us to take for breakfast into the blind. Then she would put some cookies in a plastic baggie and put a few Dr. Peppers in the food satchel as well. So when I started taking Tanner I renewed the tradition. For opening day me and my wife get up well before Tanner and cook bacon and egg sandwiches, put some cookies in a baggie and bring a few Dr. Peppers with us. I hope when I'm gone that my son will continue the tradition and then Tanner can continue it with his kids and grandkids. I like the whole experience, but of course with the young kids it's all about getting a duck or two. The look on his face holding his ducks is all that I need for a successful outing.


Im glad that all he could talk about. Jado was pretty funny


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Judging by all the dead birds, happy faces, and cool stories, there are quite a few up-and-commer type shooters around!


----------



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

Jado!!!! Bad dog!!

The other thing i enjoyed (besides Tanner pulling the trigger and Bruce's stories ) 
Was hunters at the boat launch communicating and helping each other launch and push out from that makeshift ramp. No boat races to "The Spot" no swearing. Just a mellow day for dog and hunter alike.


----------



## SuzanChaffin (Nov 26, 2013)

Dollar sure looks good, what a pup!!!


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

SuzanChaffin said:


> Dollar sure looks good, what a pup!!!


He retrieved 25 Saturday with 8 cripples and 4 blinds he's getting there.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I wasnt able to go out because I was out of town on work. My youngest wasnt able to go out because she had pneumonia. However my oldest had a good time and shot a half a box of shells at geese. Wish I was there!


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

Congrats to all those youth hunters! We had a lot of fun too and picked up some good birds.


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

wileywapati said:


> Jado!!!! Bad dog!!
> 
> The other thing i enjoyed (besides Tanner pulling the trigger and Bruce's stories )
> Was hunters at the boat launch communicating and helping each other launch and push out from that makeshift ramp. No boat races to "The Spot" no swearing. Just a mellow day for dog and hunter alike.


I bet Jados master (Kelly) was a little upset. You sure there was no yelling?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

My 13 year old daughter with a fistful of Mallards and Teal. I think I will have some competition this year.:smile:


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Kinda slow this year but he scratched a few and shot half of my brand new box of 3 1/2" black clouds. His shoulder had a couple red spots but he didn't say uncle until about 1:30. He wants to shoot my -06 now!:shock:


----------

